

In-App Billing Now Live on Android Market - ssclafani
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/03/in-app-billing-launched-on-android.html

======
Osiris
I looked through the security guidelines and it's pretty clear that there's
going to be a few implementations that aren't sufficiently secure. It appears
that most or all of the work required to secure your content is up to the
developer.

Does anyone know how this compares to the iOS implementation of in-app
purchases? I would suspect (without any evidence) that Apples provides
security mechanisms for this as part of the API.

~~~
litewulf
Well, on iOS since the only real way to execute code is from their app store,
its much harder to attack the client code. Android can not do so, so there
needs to be defense in depth to protect against that.

~~~
xenomachina
What about code you built yourself, jailbroken iPhones?

------
aristidb
Now if Google only added more localized payment options. Did you ever try to
convince Germans that a credit card is worth the €30 (per year) that banks
typically charge?

Even just adding PayPal would improve the situation tremendously.

------
jonursenbach
Wonder if them rolling this out/testing was part of the reason why I had a
bunch of billing issues yesterday. Tried to buy two apps, got double billed on
both. Immediately afterwards Google cancelled/refunded both immediately. I
somehow still managed to get access to those apps even though I didn't really
pay for them.

------
gnufs
Hopefully, this will lead apps that have a gratis/lite/ad-financed version and
a donation/premium/ad-free version to have unified versions where one can
upgrade to the latter option inside the app.

~~~
dpcan
Something like this is going to have an intense affect on app rankings in the
Market as free apps won't lose their install rates as people decide to upgrade
to the paid versions.

